# Odiate più la juve o l'inter?



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Maggio 2017)

Da tempo immemore mi frulla nella testa l'interrogativo di cui all'oggetto...

Il Milanista medio prova più disprezzo per gli arroganti gobbi o per gli intertristi?

Sinceramente, nel corso della mia esistenza, ho avuto modo di interfacciarmi con tanti Milanisti - italiani e non - e mi è parso di capire che molto dipende dalla provenienza geografica... Quelli di Milano o dintorni prevalentemente odiano maggiormente la sfinter, mentre quelli residenti nelle altre zone d'Italia (ma anche all'estero, dove fino a non molti anni fa neppure sapevano che Milano aveva due squadre) mi pare optino per la rubentus...

Personalmente, salvo la breve parentesi dell'immediato post-calciopoli, ho sempre visto gli interisti un pò come i cuginetti ritardati, un incrocio tra la piccola fiammiferaia ed il trovatello dickensiano... Grigi, tristi, patetici ma, in quanto tali, persino immeritevoli di essere seriamente odiati ma solo degni di essere commiserati con falso pietismo ed ostentazione di superiorità...

Quanto ai gobbi, vabbè... Ho ancora le magliette di Riedle e Mijatović con cui ho causato non poche risse alle superiori... 

Partecipate a questo esperimento scientifico?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Maggio 2017)

Premesso che Odio è un sentimento che non associo mai al calcio...
Il mio ''nemico'' calcistico è sempre stato uno e me lo porto dietro fin da bambino...troppo ''umilante'' subire i festeggiamenti degli amichetti gobbi...e chi è stato allo stesso tempo infante e Milanista negli anni settanta sa di cosa sto parlando...
E si chiama Juventus...
E' lei la mia ''ossessione''...quella che vorrei sempre veder perdere...quella che ogni volta che vince rosico come un castoro...

Per quanto riguarda i cugini invece...ad essere sinceri mi lasciano indifferenti...li ''schifo'' per campanilismo ma in maniera molto soft...le loro vittorie e le loro sconfitte mi lasciano abbastanza indifferente...


----------



## Aragorn (24 Maggio 2017)

Non sono né milanese né lombardo ma ciò nonostante ho sempre provato più odio per l'Inter che per la Juve. Vero che sulla carta ci sarebbero molti (ma veramente molti) più motivi per odiare la Juve, ma alla fine l'odio sportivo, come tutti i sentimenti, è un qualcosa di irrazionale e spontaneo, quindi non segue logica.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2017)

entrambe in egual misura, mi infastidiscono proprio, loro, le loro maglie, la loro storia, i loro stili e i loro tifosi


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2017)

La juve 10000 volte più dell'inter.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Odio entrambe.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2017)

Dubito che i milanisti milanesi odino più l'Inter,
anzi fanno tenerezza, da sempre sono i Paolino Paperino del calcio.


----------



## vanbasten (24 Maggio 2017)

la juve. per i nati dopo e male provo solo tenerezza


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Maggio 2017)

Da buon milanista di Torino, i gobbi!!!


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2017)

Io quest'anno ho iniziato a provare un odio cieco per gli juventini, sono come le zanzare, sono ovunque e attaccano in massa, molti di loro sono solo dei poveri frustratelli che cercano di compensare con le soddisfazioni calcistiche la loro vita vuota, poi lo scorso anno nelle prime 10 giornate non li sentivi e leggevi.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2017)

La Juve è l'emblema dell'odio sportivo, non scherziamo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Maggio 2017)

Entrambe. Ciecamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Maggio 2017)

Io non Odio la Juve, odio le loro ruberie che è diverso ! sono sinonimo di antisportiva 
però mi fa letteralmente Schifo , ma Schifo forte ! 

Inter stessa cosa, li compatisco...
come mai potrei odiare la pazza Inter AMALA XD


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2017)

Inter, e per distacco !


----------



## vitrich86 (25 Maggio 2017)

la juve!!! ma per distacco proprio... non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili a mio avviso.. l'inter al cospetto mi fa quasi simpatia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2017)

Odio di più la Juve, da sempre.


----------



## siioca (25 Maggio 2017)

Non odio nessuno,ansi, gli interisti mi fanno pure tenerezza, gli juventini un pò meno...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2017)

Inter senza dubbio. Credo comunque che dipende dall'ambiente dove uno cresca.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2017)

1 scudetto vinto dall'Inter mi darebbe più fastidio di 10 vinti dalla Juve.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Maggio 2017)

Provo odio per i ladri d'Italia, mi fomentano la violenza da quanto rubano,
gli sfigati invece mi fanno pena poveretti..


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2017)

Con l'Inter ho sempre avuto una rivalitá sportiva. La Juventus (e i suoi tifosi) invece vanno oltre. Rappresentano tutto quello che lo sport non dovrebbe essere


----------



## Il Genio (25 Maggio 2017)

Non c'è paragone.
L'Inter è avversaria naturale, solo ed esclusivamente sul campo.
La juve è tutt'altro, non puoi non odiare il male


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2017)

Certamente l'inter


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2017)

Tra i due la Juventus mi sta più antipatica​. La squadra che invece in assoluto odio di più è il Napoli senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## pipporo (25 Maggio 2017)

sfinter,rube e real madrid, per la finale di Cardiff scelgo il meteorite..


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Maggio 2017)

Assolutamente l'inter è gli interisti.
Ma negli ultimi 2 anni l'arroganza dei gobbi sta risalendo la classifica.


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2017)

Chi ama il calcio odia la juve e io adoro il calcio


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> sfinter,rube e real madrid, per la finale di Cardiff scelgo il meteorite..



Eh ti capisco: anche turandomi il Naso son costretto a """tifare""" Real. L'odio per la Juve è superiore all'odio per il Real. 

Il Real comunque per storia e tradizione è la squadra che, in quanto portatrice di disvalori sportivi, è quella che più si avvicina alla Juve.


----------



## DrHouse (25 Maggio 2017)

hanno rubato tutto quello che potevano rubare, col doping e con calciopoli: se potevano inventarsi un nuovo metodo per falsare le cose lo hanno fatto...
hanno inventato teorie del complotto basate su cene da giannino, olio di palma e invidia degli altri per giustificare tutte le malefatte, arrivando anche a credere contemporaneamente all'ipotesi che i sorteggi fossero regolari (e le intercettazioni pilotate) e che dovevano retrocedere il milan per aver falsato i sorteggi (regolari, secondo loro)...
sono sempre presenti ad ogni sconfitta degli avversari, any given sunday (come il film), mentre pretendono il tifo quando capita loro di essere vincenti in europa...
ogni volta, la prima cosa che pensano nelle loro vittorie, è perculare gli altri inventando gufi e civette ad ogni angolo...
hanno una arroganza da monopolio (galliani ha ragione da vendere)...

ci sono altri motivi per odiare la squadra più infame del mondo sportivo?


----------



## GP7 (25 Maggio 2017)

Sempre stato anti-Inter. Certo è che la Juve è giusto quel mm sotto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2017)

Con gli interisti si va assieme allo stadio, credo quindi la risposta sia fin troppo ovvia.
L'interista per un tifoso vero del milan è spesso un fratello, una sorella, un cugino, la fidanzata. Ci si rispetta in fondo nonostante ci sia una grande rivalità. Mio padre era interista e io guardavo il derby assieme a lui in un'atmosfera strana , irreale ma che forse concilia col vero senso dello sport. L'anno del loro triplete ero ovviamente imbufalito ma come si fa a odiare una squadra se comunque la vivi indirettamente, la respiri in famiglia, a lavoro? Ho provato rabbia/invidia ma con un retrogusto di tenerezza e di rispetto.
La juve no, la juve non incarna mai nulla di sportivo per me. E' la vera nemica, da sempre.
Con lo juventino allo stadio assieme non si può andare : finirebbe per rubarci la bottiglietta dell'acqua, nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2017)

Odio tutte le squadre che non siano il Milan


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2017)

Le odio entrambe, ma se devo scegliere dico Juve. L'Inter per quanto rivalità sportiva sono dei falliti che hanno veramente vinto poco e saranno sempre nostri eterni secondi. La Juve invece vuole imporsi in Italia come squadra top da sempre, utilizzando spesso metodi antipatici , spocchiosi e antisportivi. Per non parlare dei tifosi più antipatici del pianeta, che poi sono tutti di città o province in cui la squadra cittadina non militan nemmeno in Lega Pro.


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me molto dipende da chi si ha attorno. 
Io ad esempio Milanese in famiglia di milanesi al 100% ho sempre avuto attorno parenti che tifavano Milan o Inter, nessuno si è mai sognato di tifare Juve, non esisteva proprio.
Quindi le mie diatribe calcistiche sono sempre stare con interisti, per questo li odio di più.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Maggio 2017)

Sottolineando che si parla di odio sportivo e non vero odio. L'Inter per me è imbattibile. Nessuna squadra si avvicina a loro.



Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me molto dipende da chi si ha attorno.
> Io ad esempio Milanese in famiglia di milanesi al 100% ho sempre avuto attorno parenti che tifavano Milan o Inter, nessuno si è mai sognato di tifare Juve, non esisteva proprio.
> Quindi le mie diatribe calcistiche sono sempre stare con interisti, per questo li odio di più.



Io invece odio di pi l'inter per il motivo opposto. Ho sempre avuto attorno Juventini, ma sono le persone che più si sono rivelate sportive e leali. A differenza degli interisti che si sono sempre eretti sopra tutti. Non conosco interisti sportivi. Zero proprio. Ecco perché odio più l'inter.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2017)

Comunque dipende anche dal periodo. Questa domanda una decina d'anni fa in pieno post calciopoli tutti avrebbero risposto Inter.


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sottolineando che si parla di odio sportivo e non vero odio. L'Inter per me è imbattibile. Nessuna squadra si avvicina a loro.
> 
> 
> 
> Io invece odio di pi l'inter per il motivo opposto. Ho sempre avuto attorno Juventini, ma sono le persone che più si sono rivelate sportive e leali. A differenza degli interisti che si sono sempre eretti sopra tutti. Non conosco interisti sportivi. Zero proprio. Ecco perché odio più l'inter.



Guarda, concordo in pieno.
I miei parenti sono interisti e fin da piccolo erano sempre discussioni, poi crescendo ho avuto amici Juventini ed anche nel mio caso si sono dimostrati sempre abbastanza sportivi e aperti al confronto. Gli interisti la buttano quasi sempre sulla caciara insensata oppure sui favoritismi verso le altre squadre da stampa ed arbitri. Dopo che calciopoli ed il triplete hanno aggiunto un paio di argomenti logorroici al loro triste repertorio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2017)

Diciamo che mi baso molto sui tifosi delle 2 squadre...gli Juventini sono esaltati per natura, ma in una certa misura possono anche permetterselo. Gli interisti invece mi fanno letteralmente pena: sono il nulla, non contano nulla, sono una barzelletta vivente, rosiconi incalliti e hanno pure il coraggio di parlare, RIDICOLI.


----------



## MasterGorgo (25 Maggio 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Da tempo immemore mi frulla nella testa l'interrogativo di cui all'oggetto...
> 
> Il Milanista medio prova più disprezzo per gli arroganti gobbi o per gli intertristi?
> 
> ...



L'inter é comunque la 4a squadra della mia città...
Adorerei un campionato con Milan 100 punti e Inter 99 grazie ad un derby all'ultima giornata vinto 5 a 0

La juve no, rientra nel ribrezzo, sono veramente schifato dal loro colore, dalla loro presenza. 
Auguro lunga vita e prosperità a tutti ma se tu scegli di sostenerli allora, 
sostituisci la passione col morbo, la didattica del gioco con l'agonia del vincere, 
la finalità ludica con l'insostenibilità di una sconfitta mai meritata.

In casa mia non entri se non dopo evidenti e continuative scuse per tutto ciò che hai rubato
specificando con precisione anno, competizione e tipologia di furto.

NB Col tempo ultimamente ho imparato a chiudere un occhio x gli anziani in quanto la loro memoria 
fronte ad un tal patrimonio di ladrocinio potrebbe vacillare.


----------



## Tahva (25 Maggio 2017)

Non condivido la parola "odio"  La mia rivalità comunque è mooolto più forte con l'Inter, è una goduria anche solo vederli perdere!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2017)

Odio no ma sicuramente l'inda penso che me l'hanno fatto "odiare" i tifosi la maggior parte sono incommentabli.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Maggio 2017)

Ma ovviamente la juve, sempre stata una squadra odiosa, giocatori insopportabili. L inter invece é una squadra gia piu simpatica, che non puo nemmeno essere considerata una rivale, perche poverini beccano una stagione buona ogni 15 e per il resto disastri  ora gli arriva pure spalletti poverini...come si fa ad odiarli


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2017)

Entrambi. Ma i tristi ogni tanto fanno pure pena.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone.
> *L'Inter è avversaria naturale, solo ed esclusivamente sul campo.
> La juve è tutt'altro, non puoi non odiare il male*



.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Odio di più la Juve, da sempre.



.


----------



## JohnShepard (26 Maggio 2017)

Io il derby lo sento di più, perché li considero talmente inferiori che quando vincono mi sale una rabbia cieca!
In generale penso di odiare più la giuve, squadra dai valori morali bassi e con tifosi ignoranti e insopportabili


----------



## JohnShepard (26 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone.
> L'Inter è avversaria naturale, solo ed esclusivamente sul campo.
> La juve è tutt'altro, non puoi non odiare il male



Ecco, per sintetizzare meglio il mio pensiero


----------



## Victorss (26 Maggio 2017)

Sempre detto: la juventus è lo schifo del calcio, l'atteggiamento dei suoi tifosi e della sua proprietà è quanto di più antisportivo esista nello sport.
Non sanno vincere, non sanno perdere e soprattutto nella lega di Serie A sono gli unici che possono fregarsene Delle regole e della legge restando sempre impuniti.
Li odio con tutto me stesso nonostante ne riconosca l ottimo lavoro fatto in questi anni (con qualche aiutino come al solito, vedi terreno per dare lo stadio praticamente regalato).


----------



## Giangy (26 Maggio 2017)

Non sono di Milano, e provincià, e manco residente in Lombardia. Sono Ligure, e da tifoso rossonero odio di più la Juventus, per il semplice motivo, stile Juventus, ladri, negare l'evidenza sempre, e in ogni caso, per il mercato, che in questi ultimi anni sono su qualsiasi giocatore, e per la loro mentalità di vedere solo esclusivamente bianconero. In seconda linea metto come antipatia Inter, Napoli, e un pò il Genoa.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2017)

L'inter ormai è una squadra quasi "simpatica" (cit. Moratti)
I gobbi sono dei ladri mafiosi che si sentono in diritto di contare il numero degli scudetti come piace a loro in barba alla FIGC, poi a leggere i loro commenti qua dentro è impossibile prenderli in simpatia anche se sono allenati da un allenatore che stimo.


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Da tempo immemore mi frulla nella testa l'interrogativo di cui all'oggetto...
> 
> Il Milanista medio prova più disprezzo per gli arroganti gobbi o per gli intertristi?
> 
> ...



Odio solo chi vince. Sempre che chi vince non siamo noi


----------



## Zagor (26 Maggio 2017)

Essendo cresciuto circondato da juventini, non posso che detestarli! Insopportabili (sempre sportivamente parlando) con le loro arie da nobili del pallone. Ma quanto ho goduto nella finale del 2003...mi viene il sorriso ancora a pensarci! Gli interisti invece non mi fanno né caldo né freddo, sinceramente, a volte mi fanno un pò pena a discuterci, quando ancora ti parlano fieri di Mazzola o del triplete ma poi improvvisamente ripensano alle ultime stagioni...e hanno solo voglia di piangere..


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> la juve. per i nati dopo e male provo solo tenerezza



La penso come te...poi magari il giudizio può cambiare se si considerano gli anni di Mourinho, in cui erano vincenti e detestabili, molto più dei gobbi, ma in generale e soprattutto ultimamente non c'è proprio storia.
I nerazzurri sono degli sfigatelli, i bianconeri dei ladri, quì sta la differenza.


----------



## Tizio (26 Maggio 2017)

La juve è una *****.


----------

